# Malware attacks give criminals 1,425% return on investment



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Trustwave released a new report which reveals the top cybercrime, data breach and security threat trends from 2014. They gathered the data from 574 breach investigations the SpiderLabs team conducted in 2014 across 15 countries in addition to threat intelligence gleaned from the companys global SOCs, security scanning and penetration testing results, telemetry from security technologies and security research.


More


----------

